# HelloWorldDatenbank



## Vril (28. Apr 2005)

Hallo,
hab eine kleine "Hello-World-Datenbank" geschrieben. Beim compilen gibt es keine Schwierigkeiten, jedoch bekomme ich beim ausführen folgende Fehlermeldung:

_java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Der Datenquellenname wurde nicht gefunden, und es wurde kein Standardtreiber angegeben_

Hat zufällig jemand eine Idee was ich falsch gemacht habe?

```
import java.sql.*;

public class HelloWorldDatenbank {
	
	public static void main (String[] args){
		
		Connection con = null;
		Statement stmt = null;
		
		try {
			
			Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
			
			con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:sbdemo", "","");
			stmt = con.createStatement();
			
			stmt.execute (
				"CREATE TABLE Pizzas (Name VARCHAR (50), Preis FLOAT )");
			
			stmt.executeUpdate (
				"INSERT INTO Pizzas VALUES ('salami',5.20)");
				
			stmt.executeUpdate (
				"INSERT INTO Pizzas VALUES ('margherita', 4.30)");
				
			stmt.executeUpdate (
				"INSERT INTO Pizzas VALUES ('4 stagione',5.70)");
				
			ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery(
				"SELECT * FROM Pizzas WHERE Preis <= 5.00");
				
			while (rs.next() ){
				String Name = rs.getString(1);
				double Preis = rs.getDouble(2);
				System.out.println("Name : " + Name + " Preis : " + Preis);
			}
		} catch (Exception e){
			System.err.println(e);
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## DP (28. Apr 2005)

*verschoben*

entweder du hast dich bei der odbc-datenquelle (name) vertippt oder diese nicht angelegt.


----------



## Vril (28. Apr 2005)

Meinst du mit name das sbdemo?


----------



## DP (28. Apr 2005)

genau


----------



## Vril (28. Apr 2005)

Ok, schon mal danke! Da es sich hier um eine Übungsaufgabe handelt, weiss ich jetzt nicht auch nicht genau was ich mit der sbdemo anfangen soll!

Also die Datei sbdemo hab ich nicht! Hm, hat zufällig jemand eine Idee wie die aussschauen soll? Leere *.txt, eine *.mdb ?


----------



## DP (28. Apr 2005)

"CREATE TABLE Pizzas (Name VARCHAR (50), Preis FLOAT )"); 

so sieht die aus


----------



## Vril (28. Apr 2005)

Das muss in der Datei sbdemo stehen?
Braucht dann sbdemo noch ein suffix?


----------



## DP (28. Apr 2005)

wat? *schläfenmassier*

deine odbc-datenquelle muss sbdemo heissen!


----------



## Vril (28. Apr 2005)

Oh je, oh je, ich kenn mich jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr aus! Ich sollte wohl noch etwas Literatur zum Thema konsumieren..... Aber trotzdem danke!


----------



## bellmann29 (28. Apr 2005)

Hi,

hast Du den DSN dem System bekannt gemacht?


```
Einrichten oder Ändern von ODBC-Datenquellen
Öffnen Sie die Systemsteuerung von Microsoft Windows, und doppelklicken Sie auf das Symbol Verwaltung und dann auf das Symbol Datenquellen (ODBC) . 
Wählen Sie je nach Typ der zu verändernden Datenquelle die Registerkarte Benutzer-DSN, System-DSN oder Datei-DSN aus. 
Führen Sie eine der folgenden Aktionen aus: 
Zum Definieren einer neuen Datenquelle für einen bereits installierten Treiber klicken Sie auf Hinzufügen.

Zum Ändern der Definition einer vorhandenen Datenquelle wählen Sie die Datenquelle aus der Liste aus. Wenn Sie eine Dateidatenquelle verändern möchten, suchen Sie den entsprechenden Ordner im Feld Suchen in (verwenden Sie gegebenenfalls das Aufwärts-Steuerelement) und wählen dann die Datenquelle aus dem Ordner aus. Klicken Sie anschließend auf Konfigurieren.

Schließen Sie die Bearbeitung der Dialogfelder ab. Um weitere Informationen zu den verschiedenen Optionen zu erhalten, klicken Sie im jeweiligen Dialogfeld auf die Schaltfläche Hilfe.
```

Hier der Text aus der Access-Hilfe zum Thema DSN.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Vril (28. Apr 2005)

An dem hats gelegen! Danke!


----------



## bellmann29 (28. Apr 2005)

Gern geschehen!


----------

